# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch thái lan giá rẻ, dịch vụ tốt nhất tại Hà Nội

## nguyethp89

HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA – HÀ NỘI
Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêm , bay VN
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK - PATTAYA ( ĂN TỐI)
06h00: Hướng dẫn viên và xe của Greencanal đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn , khởi hành ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay VN 831N (0900  -1050 )  .Du khách ăn trưa nhẹ trên máy bay. Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên Thái Lan đón đoàn tại sân bay Suvarnabumi, đưa du khách rời khỏi Bangkok để xuất phát đi Pattaya – thành phố biển xinh đẹp.Sau bữa tối tại nhà hàng, du khách tự do dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh Pattaya về đêm. Thưởng thức chương trình Sex show đặc biệt ( chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ tối tại khách sạn ở Pattaya là Century plaza 3* hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 02: PATTAYA  ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)
Ăn sáng, sau đó khởi hành ra Đảo San Hô (Coral Island) bằng tàu cao tốc. Quý khách tự do tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi như nhảy dù, jet-ski, lặn biển... (chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa,  Buổi chiều xe đưa đến Làng Văn Hóa Dân Tộc Nong Nooch, quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức chương trình “Lễ hội văn hóa dân tộc Thái” và “Xiếc Voi” (Elephant Show), tham quan Vườn Phong Lan, Vườn Gốm nhân tạo. Tiếp tục tham quan Bảo Phật Sơn (Khao Chee-Chan) – tượng phật được khắc nổi bằng vàng ròng trên 1 vách núi , do Thái Tử khắc hoạ dâng tặng Quốc Vương Rama IX.. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách tham quan Trung Tâm Vàng Bạc Đá Quý lớn nhất  tại Thái Lan. Ăn tối . Buổi tối quý khách thưởng chức Chương trình Ca múa nhạc đặc sắc với sân khấu hoành tráng, hiện đại nhất tại Thailand Alcazar Show do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính xinh đẹp biễu diễn. Về khách sạn tự do sinh hoạt về đêm. Nghỉ tối tại khách sạn ở Pattaya là Century plaza 3* hoặc tương đương
NGÀY 03: PATTAYA – BANGKOK ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành trở về Bangkok. Trên đường ghé tham quan Trại Cọp Sriracha xem các show biểu cá sấu hoặc xiếc cọp và xem các chú Cọp con bú sữa Heo. Tham quan Vườn Bướm Saithip, quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức và nghe giới thiệu những sản phẩm đặc biệt của miền Nam Thái Lan (Mật Ong, phấn Hoa, Tổ Yến…), tiếp tục mua sắm tại Lò bánh kẹo đặc sản của Thái Lan. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng . Quý khách tham quan trại rắn , thưởng thức show biểu diễn Rắn Hổ mang chúa cực kỳ thú vị và hấp dẫn và được nghe các Trình dược viên người Thái gốc Việt chuyên nghiệp giới thiệu những lọai thuốc gia truyền được tinh chế từ Rắn - sản phẩm độc quyền của Trại Rắn. Quý khách mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồ da lớn nhất Thái Lan. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok ở Sunroute hotel *** hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 04: BANGKOK ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Du khách xuống du thuyền dạo chơi trên sông Chaopraya - dòng sông mẹ của Thái Lan, bái vọng lễ Phật tại Chùa Yanawa, chùa Arun, tham quan Cung điện Hoàng gia (Grand Palace) - nơi ở và làm việc trước đây của Quốc Vương với sự kết hợp hài hòa của kiến trúc Thái Lan và phương Tây. Quý khách có thể lễ Phật cầu phúc tại Ngọc Phật Tự, ngôi chùa điển hình của đất nước Chùa Vàng với tượng Phật bằng cẩm thạch được xem là Quốc bảo Thái Lan. Ăn trưa . Chiều tiếp tục Tham quan Công Viên Safari World – vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất châu Á, cùng chiêm ngưỡng động vật hoang dã Safari World. Xem các màn trình diễn ngộ nghĩnh, dễ thương của Hải Cẩu (Sea Dogs show) hoặc Cowboy show với những màn biểu diễn sống động, ly kỳ như quý khách đang ở trong phim trường Hollywood... Sau đó quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị như King Power / Robinson / Carrefour. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Sunroute hotel *** hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 05: BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI ( ĂN SÁNG )
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Tự do mua sắm và nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Suvarnabumi ,  làm thủ tục xong , quý khách tự do mua sắm tại khu tổ hợp mua sắm miễn thuế và đáp chuyến bay VN 830N (1155  1345) về Việt Nam. Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe của Greencanal đón đoàn tại sân bay và đưa khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Chia tay đoàn, mong sớm được gặp lại Qúy khách trong các chuyến đi tới!
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 349 USD
( ĐOÀN TỪ 16 KHÁCH NGƯỜI LỚN SẼ CÓ HDV SUỐT TUYẾN ĐI CÙNG)
Giá trên bao gồm:
-	Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN- BKK/ RT 
-	Bảo hiểm hang không và bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế AIG
-	Thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu
-	Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 người/01 phòng , nếu lẻ sẽ ngủ 03.
-	Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
-	Phí tham quan vào cửa 01 lần
-	Xe vận chuyển đời mới , máy lạnh
-	HDV tiếng Việt
Giá trên không bao gồm:
-	Ngủ phòng đơn, Điện thoại , giặt là và các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình , Tiền tip cho lái xe và hdv địa phương là 03$/01 ngày/01 khách. Chi phí charge khi không tham gia các điểm mua sắm của hoàng gia Thái lan.
Ghi chú:
-	Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi : 20% giá tour người lớn , ngủ chung giường với người lớn.
-	Trẻ em từ 2-11 tuổi: 80% giá tour người lớn và ngủ chung giường với người lớn.
-	Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính giá tour như người lớn.
-	Khi đến đăng ký tour , quý khách vui lòng mang theo hộ chiếu thời hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành. Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự các điểm tham quan nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ.

Thông tin thêm, mời Quý khách liên hệ: Ms Quyên 0977363941
Chúc Quý khách 1 chuyến đi vui vẻ thú vị !

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá cả hợp lý đó..Bên em cung cấp vé máy bay nếu bác muốn đặt vé đoàn thì liên hệ em

----------


## sharing83

Tour này ngày khởi hành thế nào vậy bạn

----------

